# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  DIY Snake Rack - Freedom Breeder Tubs

## Rat160

So my buddy and I decided that we wanted to build our own rack using 3/4" Melamine to fit freedom breeder tubs. I have put together this little DIY post in case anyone was interested. 

These are the freedom breeder tubs we are using. 


I started off with a little overview sheet of what size pieces we needed. 



For this rack you need:

4 Sides - 36" X 22.5"
13 Shelves - 36" X 22.5"
12 Supports - 5 1/8" X 22.5" (NOTE: We also cut a couple extra supports, I will explain the use further down)
2 Back Pieces - 37 1/4" X 36"
4 Casters
2 Strips of 3/4" Plywood 35" X 6"
45 feet of 3" heat tape
2 electrical cords
Foil tape
3M Waterproof tape
Electrical Tape

So we bought our 4' X 8' sheets of melamine and had the company do rough cuts for us. 

We then started doing final cuts on all the boards to get the desired amount of sides and shelves. 

First we used a fence to cut the width of our boards.


We then used a slide jig that we made to cute the length of the boards


Then we repeated the same process to cut our support boards. 


We clamped several of the supports together to make the next step quicker


We used a dado blade to cut a slot in the supports and all of the shelves for the heat tape to pass through. 


After getting everything cut, we moved all of the wood into the snake room for assembly. 


First we took one of the shelves (The bottom of the rack) and securd two sides to it. To make the first shelf we used some "Jig Boards" that we made. 

We took the length of a shelf and subtracted the width of the melamine X3 (for the thickness of 3 supports), we then divided that number in half and cut boards to that length. This allowed us to place two supports on each side of the rack and one in the middle to hold the next shelf straight. (This is where the extra supports come in) We then placed our "Jig Boards" on either side of the center support to make sure the center support was straight and in the same place on every shelf. 

In this picture you can see the three supports along with our "Jig Boards" with the first shelf sitting on top.


After screwing the shelf into place we repeated this process shelf by shelf. 




After completing the first section, We just repeated all the steps for the second section. NOTE: We saved meleamine bu not putting a bottom on the top half of the rack. The top of the bottom cabinet serves as the bottom of the top unit.)


In this picture you can see the slots that we cut out to allow the heat tape to run under the supports. 


This is one of the completed rack. 


Then we flipped the bottom part over and layed down our two plywood stripes to put on the casters



Next we ran our heat tape throughout the rack and taped it down


Finally we nailed down the back and hooked everything up, the rack is complete.

This is the finished product. It is the rack on the far left. 
 

I tried to put this in order best I could. If anyone has any questions or suggestions, please feel free to PM me. 

Thanks.

----------

joeagost (05-27-2013),_martin82531_ (10-22-2012),PitOnTheProwl (11-13-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (12-22-2012),RoyalRose (04-27-2014)

----------


## kitedemon

Just a question, all your other racks have sealed edges are you going to seal the edge of your new rack to prevent outgassing of formaldehyde? If that is the plan what are you going to use. I personally so hate edging tape so if you have something else I'd love to know.

- - - Updated - - -

It looks great BTW!!

----------


## Rat160

> prevent outgassing of formaldehyde?


What?

Usually we use iron on edge tape but we may just spray paint it. Not sure yet.

----------


## martin82531

How many thermometer probes did you use, just one? If so, does it matter where the probe went?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Just a question, all your other racks have sealed edges are you going to seal the edge of your new rack to prevent outgassing of formaldehyde?


Huh  :Confused: 
we have a melamine rack that is 3+ years old and has never had the edges covered and it's never caused an issue either.
I've never heard of an issue with it either, have you?

----------


## kitedemon

http://voices.yahoo.com/hidden-dange...rd-156018.html

Hard to say if the outgassing effects snakes but URI is one of the issues in people. there are formaldehyde free particle boards but it is not as common. The melamine isn't a issue at all, but the particle board substrate ? I don't know, it seems to me that sealing it isn't that difficult so it makes sense in case it could be an issue.

----------


## Rat160

> How many thermometer probes did you use, just one? If so, does it matter where the probe went?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Each rack breaks down into two boxes. We just used one probe and put it on a shelf in the middle. Doesnt really matter where the probe goes we just put it somewhere in the middle. 




> Huh 
> we have a melamine rack that is 3+ years old and has never had the edges covered and it's never caused an issue either.
> I've never heard of an issue with it either, have you?


Ive never heard of this either. We havent decided what were doing yet if anything..




> http://voices.yahoo.com/hidden-dange...rd-156018.html
> 
> Hard to say if the outgassing effects snakes but URI is one of the issues in people. there are formaldehyde free particle boards but it is not as common. The melamine isn't a issue at all, but the particle board substrate ? I don't know, it seems to me that sealing it isn't that difficult so it makes sense in case it could be an issue.


Never heard of this ???

----------


## martin82531

> Each rack breaks down into two boxes. We just used one probe and put it on a shelf in the middle. Doesnt really matter where the probe goes we just put it somewhere in the middle.


What do you mean it breaks into two boxes? 

Also I have seen in some racks they put foil tape down before the flexwatt, then laying the flexwatt on top of the tape, is this something you do or have heard of?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rat160

> What do you mean it breaks into two boxes? 
> 
> Also I have seen in some racks they put foil tape down before the flexwatt, then laying the flexwatt on top of the tape, is this something you do or have heard of?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


There a top section that stacks on the bottom to complete the rack. Makes it easier to move this way.

I have put down foil tape before just preference i guess. Just seems like a waste of tape to me. The thermostat is going to keep he same temp regardless.


Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.

----------


## martin82531

> There a top section that stacks on the bottom to complete the rack. Makes it easier to move this way.
> 
> I have put down foil tape before just preference i guess. Just seems like a waste of tape to me. The thermostat is going to keep he same temp regardless.
> 
> 
> Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.


Thanks!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## oskyle1567

Nice build  :Good Job:  Like how you use 2 tubs per shelf.

----------

_Rat160_ (10-23-2012)

----------


## Rat160

> Nice build  Like how you use 2 tubs per shelf.


Thanks, We are currently working on plans for a juvenile rack and also a bigger rack for breeder girls.

----------


## kitedemon

> Ive never heard of this either. We havent decided what were doing yet if anything..
> Never heard of this ???


I am on the was on the health and safety committee at my work and particle boards are not allowed in our wood shop due to the heath issues associated with them same for MDF. Particle boards are usually sealed in furniture so it I assumed most build racks seal it up too. I suck at the iron one edging. I never get it straight and it never seems to stick. I can buy formaldehyde free particle board but I have yet to see melamine on particleboard substrate that is. I have not been checking in the last few years however.

----------


## Rat160

> I am on the was on the health and safety committee at my work and particle boards are not allowed in our wood shop due to the heath issues associated with them same for MDF. Particle boards are usually sealed in furniture so it I assumed most build racks seal it up too. I suck at the iron one edging. I never get it straight and it never seems to stick. I can buy formaldehyde free particle board but I have yet to see melamine on particleboard substrate that is. I have not been checking in the last few years however.


Thats weird, Ive never encountered any problems. I mean honestly how much does edge banding really seal it anyhow? Never heard of this being an issue with any breeder.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Great build, thanks for sharing!

I have heard of sealing the exposed particle board to prevent warping from humidity. Never heard about the outgassinf issues, sounds scary though. :/

----------


## Ozz465

Good looking rack and well form post , thx for the write up .

----------


## JohnNJ

Do you have a cost breakdown for this project?

----------


## kitedemon

Hard to say if there is an issue at all it is an issue with people over long term exposure thats all i know.

----------


## Rat160

> Do you have a cost breakdown for this project?


I think it came down to about $250 per 24 tub rack. it was about $500 for both that we built. When we build our next one Im going to do a more in depth guide and I will also do a price breakdown.

----------


## JohnNJ

> I think it came down to about $250 per 24 tub rack. it was about $500 for both that we built. When we build our next one Im going to do a more in depth guide and I will also do a price breakdown.


That's $250 for the rack only, not the tubs or heat, right?

----------


## Rat160

Yes thats $250 for wood. Heat tape we had on had so not sure on the cost. The tubs were $10 each plus shipping so another $240 for those so all together it was about $540 id guess.


Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

So you're making a freedom rack out of wood?


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_Rat160_ (01-11-2013)

----------


## JohnNJ

> Yes thats $250 for wood. Heat tape we had on had so not sure on the cost. The tubs were $10 each plus shipping so another $240 for those so all together it was about $540 id guess.


Thanks. I just wanted to clarify for others reading this. I have built several racks so I had some idea of the cost.

Still, at $540, you're way under buying one already made. I hope the floor in that room is rock solid because I'm guessing there's a lot of weight in that corner.

BTW, what do you do with the salad tongs hanging on the side of the rack?  :Confused:

----------

_Rat160_ (01-11-2013)

----------


## Rat160

> So you're making a freedom rack out of wood?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk


Essentially Yes. We have plans for a juvie rack and a female breeding rack. Just a matter of collecting funds lol. 




> Thanks. I just wanted to clarify for others reading this. I have built several racks so I had some idea of the cost.
> 
> Still, at $540, you're way under buying one already made. I hope the floor in that room is rock solid because I'm guessing there's a lot of weight in that corner.
> 
> BTW, what do you do with the salad tongs hanging on the side of the rack?


Lol the salad tongs are actually loose rat catchers. When you drop a rat they run right under the racks. The tongs actually work GREAT for catching a loose rat without hurting them. Ive had to use them on several occasions.

----------


## scooter11

i love the rack, you did a fantastic job.  i have a similar rack, that would be beneficial if i converted it to two stacked instead.  my question is, how to do you keep the two seperate racks together?  how do you keep the top one from moving and so forth?  thanks

----------

_Rat160_ (01-11-2013)

----------


## Rat160

> i love the rack, you did a fantastic job.  i have a similar rack, that would be beneficial if i converted it to two stacked instead.  my question is, how to do you keep the two seperate racks together?  how do you keep the top one from moving and so forth?  thanks


Honestly they just sit on top of eachother. I think the weight of it holds it in place. On future racks we will be placing dowels in to hold them together. Thanks for the kind words.

Sent using my Galaxy Note 2

----------


## RedseaReefer

awesome stuff they look super sturdy! im putting together my own little rack actually so this helped a lot  :Smile:  those things must be the heaviest especially stacked  :Surprised:

----------


## Rat160

> awesome stuff they look super sturdy! im putting together my own little rack actually so this helped a lot  those things must be the heaviest especially stacked


Thats why they are on casters  :Smile: 

Sent using my Galaxy Note 2

----------

RedseaReefer (01-28-2013)

----------

